# South Jersey Froggers...



## Riley (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey everyone. I'm from southern NJ and plan on getting my first frogs in a few weeks. I'm looking for anyone in my area who also keeps darts in case I run into any emergencies(fruit fly crashes etc..), and to find any local resources I might be missing in my online searches. Thanks


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Hah! I was JUST about to post a similar type thread within this section too, in hopes of finding some local...SOUTH JERSEY dart frog keepers, for the same purpose! *grin*


So I second this notion w/ optimism!  I'm completely like to perhaps...get some help fruit-fly-proofing a tank in the future too, if possible! 


Alex


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I live in South Jersey. Where are you all located? Feel free to PM.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Im from the belmar/wall area. More central jersey than south jersey, but its good to know there are other froggers out there


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Grew up in Mount Laurel- does that count?


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I STILL live in Mount Laurel!


----------



## Riley (Sep 20, 2008)

Great to get some responses...I live in Bridgeton about 45 minutes south of Philly. Like I said I'm just getting started but I might be able to help. I'm ordering my first fly cultures this week so I can get it dialed in before I get any frogs. I'm finishing a 40 tall and should be ordering my plants shortly. I worked on a couple of small ten gallon tanks for tincs in college for a roommate and just can't wait any longer. Feel free to PM if you guys need anything, maybe I can help. 

Alex- My friend had problems fruit fly proofing as well and actually used two pieces of screen overlapped across the back of his tanks. The amount of ventilation in his tanks probably suffered but he never had much luck with plants anyway due to poor lighting.

Jason- Hanover isn't too far from home. Besides We could meet halfway and hit a couple of those nice limestone streams I've always wanted to visit. I've fished the Little Lehigh a few times and make trips up to Potters County a few times each year. It's near Coudersport in north central PA. Great place if you ever get to visit. Fly Fishing is still an expensive hobby but, dart frogs aren't too far behind


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> Jason- Hanover isn't too far from home. Besides We could meet halfway and hit a couple of those nice limestone streams I've always wanted to visit. I've fished the Little Lehigh a few times and make trips up to Potters County a few times each year. It's near Coudersport in north central PA. Great place if you ever get to visit. Fly Fishing is still an expensive hobby but, dart frogs aren't too far behind


Ah yes. I've fished the Little Lehigh many times- but really consider the Letort and Clarks to be my 'home waters'. I went to Elizabethtown as an undergrad, so I was never too far from great trout water. I would say that my favorite streams to fish are brook trout streams in the SNP (VA)- just moved up to Hanover last year (my wife is from Hanover), and I miss streamlashing little pocket water with a 3 wt.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Riley said:


> Great to get some responses...I live in Bridgeton about 45 minutes south of Philly. Like I said I'm just getting started but I might be able to help. I'm ordering my first fly cultures this week so I can get it dialed in before I get any frogs. I'm finishing a 40 tall and should be ordering my plants shortly. I worked on a couple of small ten gallon tanks for tincs in college for a roommate and just can't wait any longer. Feel free to PM if you guys need anything, maybe I can help.



Bridgeton - . *REALLY* small world. I am originally from Bridgeton, and my family still lives there. I make it down for Thanksgiving and Christmas mostly. 

Oz


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I'm originally from Sea Girt & Pt pleasant beach but now i live in Montclair


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Is anyone in the South Jersey area heading up to the HAMBURG, PA show on the 18th of this month? I'm interested in....receiving help for transforming either an Exo Terra and/or a regular glass fish tank(probably 20 long vertical style) into a fruit fly proof master piece! RECEIVING HELP being key here *grin* There is no time table for this....but....I'd like to know where/who I can turn to when the time comes.... 


Thanks for considering...


Alex


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm down near Bridgeton (right up the road from the Vo-Tech School) if you need ffs or help with some stuff. 

Ed


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Grew up in Washington Township (Sewell)... now I live in Mantua (the next town over) when I'm not at school. 

I'm considering heading up to Hamburg next weekend (Dec 6th) if anyone is looking to carpool let me know...


----------



## Jerseyzuks (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm in Franklinville (1/2 way between Glassboro and Vineland)


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm heading back down to Bridgeton on 12/23 (most likely). If there is anyone in South Jersey interested in frogs (you can check my classified ad for what is available - although the Imi pair and 3 of the fants are sold; I also have some Iquitos Red-Orange Vents) let me know. I can even give a South Jersey discount. Pickup would have to be sooner than later as I won't bring down any flies with me.

Oz


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey Oz,

If someone needs a later pickup I can always supply some ffs or springtails since you won't be that far from me... 

Ed


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks Ed.

Once you finish the remodeling/cleaning and things slow down on your end (if that ever happens), you should host a meeting at your place. 

Oz


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

We can try to accomedate that at some point.. Some people have gotten tours here.. and seen the mess. 

Ed


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I would certainly love to see your collection at some point (esp. the snakes).


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

rozdaboff said:


> I would certainly love to see your collection at some point (esp. the snakes).


I second that one!


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

rozdaboff said:


> I would certainly love to see your collection at some point (esp. the snakes).



Can I third that? I'm headed to Mount Laurel (12/23) for Christmas and plan on staying a few days. If anyone would like to meet up for a couple drinks and chat it up, feel free to call my cell (PM and I can give it to you). 

I've been itching to see everyone again, especially since I was unable to make the last MADS meeting.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

rozdaboff said:


> Thanks Ed.
> 
> Once you finish the remodeling/cleaning and things slow down on your end (if that ever happens), you should host a meeting at your place.
> 
> Oz


I fourth that

I think that would be a great idea. I have been in this hobby for over a year and haven't gotten to attend any of these meetings/ get togethers yet. Would love to see one happen in the area.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

flyangler18 said:


> Can I third that? I'm headed to Mount Laurel (12/23) for Christmas and plan on staying a few days. If anyone would like to meet up for a couple drinks and chat it up, feel free to call my cell (PM and I can give it to you).
> 
> I've been itching to see everyone again, especially since I was unable to make the last MADS meeting.


depending on the day... I'd be up for that, seeing as how I can legally do that now


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi, all! I'm in Toms River, and new to the hobby. Got some tads a few weeks back, and have two out of the water now. have some ffs, FFs are culturing, and springtails on the way! The viv is almost ready, this is so exciting!

I'd love to meet up sometime!


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I'd like to convert something like a 20 gallon long standard fish tank, into a vertical....with glass panel/door and vent.......can anyone help me with this endeavor?(or does anyone make these kits? I know jungle box only does acrylic for this size tank) I'd pay for the services 

Thanks for your time!

Alex


----------

